# Barebow ILF setup??



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

If I was interested in trying what is know as barebow. I already do “traditional” archery.
What would be a good set up?
What would you recommend for me?

28”Draw
3 under, may consider string walking also. 
#35-#40

21-25” riser (what models)
Medium limbs (limbs to start on)
Beiter plunger, I would get
Rest( model) only one I know about is the zniper and aae model that flips in on the shot. 
What is roughly the amount of ounces added to the stabilizer for these setups? I know there stubby because of equipment restrictions. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

25" and medium.
Spend on the riser, save on the limbs.
Go AAE, the zniper adds another layer of complication which you may not need.
Most people 12-32oz on their bow, start low.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd go with a light riser for sure and not jump right in with a 650 club... you can always add weight to a riser but you can not take it off a heavy one. I'd recommend a SF forged...gillo g2... basically any Olympic recurve riser with a few weights on the 2 lower stabilizer bushings. Spigarelli Zen is a good looking candidate. Light to start but plenty of places to add weight.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Explained what you mean by the 650 club?
I assume this is weight of the riser?

Also I take it most these are shot with fast flight strings?
Any recommendations there?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

650 club is an ultra heavy spigarelli barebow riser. Yes all limbs made these days use fast flight. I like d 97 and or 8125


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I’m with you on a good riser that has lots of room for weights. As you progress heavy is good. Most 25” Olympic riser will work. Spend money on a Beiter Plunger. Yep it costs a lot, yep it’s still a bargain that will last forever. My favorite rest is AAE Champion II. Simple, bomb proof. I’ve been shooting the same one for years and had zero issues. I bought a spare a few years ago but I just carry it around. Yost tab!! Just buy the best and don’t look back.
Arrowchucker 
.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally like the aae elite tab ...more of a palm plate in your hand...the Yost is a good tab...I just like something different


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
Are there any risers you guys would recommend specifically to check into?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

That spigarelli Zen is a super good looking riser...but any Olympic riser will do ..as long as it has a middle and lower stabilizer bushings. You can make any of those work. Do you have a budget?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Lots of people's brag on the gillo g2...the only g2 I have seen the plunger hole was sloppy threaded.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally haven't bought into the beiter plunger yet. The Shibuya is the standard on the lower end... and aae master plunger...the aae champion 2 is a great rest...the Shibuya Ultima rest is great also. It all depends on your budget.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you. Very much. I didn't even know those different plungers so now I have something to research. As far as rest. I have no problem buying very high quality. 
I was considering buying a very high end barebow. But wasn't sure. Trying to get some ideas on some risers that were maybe older models that were known to be very good I could look for. 
It seems the money should go to the riser first then a quality plunger/rest. Then limbs lastly?

I will check out all these plungers. This is pretty new to me but I know enough to be dangerous. As far as the recurve bow world I have been at this a while and owned quite a few different longbows and recurves. And custom ones. 
But I no longer hunt that way. Interested in using these strictly for target and 3D. Barebow. 
Thank you for the suggestions so far.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For risers I always buy used, the deals are out there. Personally I like Gillos or the Stronghold, spigarellis just don't seem to shoot as well for me. I haven't shot the Zen or GT.


----------



## ryday (Nov 16, 2019)

Consider how much you'll actually shoot when you're thinking about cost too. Sure you can go with the top end $800 riser that you'll never out shoot but if you'll shoot the same with a $400 "intermediate" riser why not save your pocket for a while or spend a little more on accessories. Gillo and WNS are what I see most often at my club and I just ordered a WNS Vantage AX for myself last Saturday


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

If you can find a decent used 25” BB riser at a good price grab it. CD WFX is my gold standard, I have bought and sold just about every (if not all) BB risers and always end up grabbing one of my WFX risers for competition. Medium price limbs, at a lower weight that you can handle easily, beiter plunger, and I prefer a AAE Free Flyte Elite rest, simple and easy adjust. Get out and try different setups. 
Just about anyone will let you try them out.


----------



## dboeren (Dec 18, 2019)

Gillo and Spigarelli are known for Barebow risers but you can use almost any 25" riser and add low weights to it. I'm currently using a Mybo Wave (with an 8oz weight) which is currently on sale at Lancaster, or try the new Kinetic Vygo which is a very inexpensive machined BB riser. There are some good deals on used Gillo G1's now that the Gillo GT came out and some people are upgrading to that. I just got a good deal on a used Spigarelli 650 Club that should be arriving today.

Beiter is the expensive (but best) plunger, Shibuya is the considerably cheaper one that's still very good. Spigarelli ZT rests are popular with barebow and not too expensive. Whatever rest you get, you don't want a skinny wire if you plan to do string walking. I've been advised against the Shibuya Ultima due to thin wire. Znipers are supposed to be awesome rests but finicky to get set up and you have to manually reset them for each shot which sounds annoying to me 

Don't forget to get a 3-under style tab with countable markings/stitches. Yost is the gold standard.


----------



## oceanwest (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you, or anyone, tried the Kinetic Vygo? How is Kinetic in general, I'm not familiar with them?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a used Gillo G1 with the internal weights installed, used Win &Win Inno limbs, used Beiter plunger, Jager grip, Shibuya magnetic rest, make my own D97 strings.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a G2 and it shoots great. The lla screws are a little funny to tighten(like not very much or limbs will stick )but other than that its been a fine riser. I have a couple of Shibuya plungers and a Beiter, they both operate flawlessly,no issues, but I will say the Beiter is quite a bit more convenient as it's tool less to adjust tension which can be nice thing at times. I will get another Beiter and keep my Shibuyas. Spigarelli ZT rest has been great as well, there is a tutorial on youtube somewhere that will show you how to adjust the "zero tolerance" aspect. I've got 20oz on my G2 now and I'm happy with that. My other BB is a WF27 which weighs 4lb 4oz naked and I'm currently shooting that without additional weight. Any Olympic riser will suit really, as long as it fits you and it's comfortable to shoot.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

You guys have been a great help. Thanks you!


----------



## OrancoAaron (Mar 19, 2020)

the gillo has always been the classic barebow riser, though the hoyt xceed has been growing in popularity among the barebow community. If it were up to me, I'd shoot the riser that was designed for barebow (gillo).


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The Gillo and Exceed are adapted Olympic risers and realistically any Olympic riser which is stiff enough can be competitive at the highest levels.


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

I just got a Vygo. Sharp looking riser but there are two features that were a bit of a disappointment. First off, even with all of the included weights installed, the riser does not want to sit vertical in your hand. It won't hit you in the head, at least with the weights on, but it will tilt toward you. Second, per the manufacturers instructions, the number of turns for adjustment is just 3 turns. Not much. Most other risers will give you 5 or 6 turns. It must be an issue with the strength of the threads because there is plenty of room on the limb bolt shoulder to let out the limbs. Nice grip, nice finish. Durability and longevity remains to be seen.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

You probably just need a small barebow weight on the front of the riser to balance it out. Most of them do, even Gillo's.


----------



## koeninger (Apr 10, 2020)

Where'd you pick up the Vygo? Seems like it was out of stock most places.


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

Lancaster finally got a few in. Mine had been backordered for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

The Spigarelli 650 Club riser used to be the benchmark of all barebow risers, but imo, Gillo has given Spigarelli a run for their money in recent years, and has various price tiers available for a quality 25” riser. Limbs need not be expensive, but if you are going to shoot 3 under, I would recommend setting them at least at a static tiller or, if preferred, a slightly negative tiller. I own, and have shot, both the Beiter and Shibuya DX plungers, and I keep returning to the DX for its simplicity in engineering and usage. For an arrow rest, you do need a thicker longer wire so you don’t get a ton of bounce. Shibuya Ultima is an excellent choice for Olympic Recurve (I personally use it on my rig), but the wire is very short and thin, so probably not what you need. I would recommend a wraparound magnetic rest designed for the barebow discipline (AAE, Spigarelli, Gabriel Bidrop, etc.)...and since it is a key component in barebow (more so than in Oly), buy the best you can afford.


----------

